# Greetings From Georgia



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

georgia is a great state to keep bees in.
i saw packages coming out of georgia
have a great time on here


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to beesource. You'll find a nice variety of advice to try with your own hives. Some things will work great for you and other won't.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Welcome to the wonderful world of beekeeping.

I would suggest you use the below link to find the local beekeeping club closest to where you're at and get to know the local beekeepers. They will be a great source of information and help -- along with Beesource of course.

http://www.gabeekeeping.com/local_clubs.html


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

GaSteve said:


> I would suggest you use the below link to find the local beekeeping club closest to where you're at and get to know the local beekeepers.
> http://www.gabeekeeping.com/local_clubs.html


Thanks. I went to a meeting last night in Watkinsville. I was impressed with how many people were in attendance - 50 or more. They had a very good speaker. The UGA Honey Bee Lab is nearby and one of the researchers was at the meeting. I got the impression that there is a tremendous amount of knowledge in that club - Eastern Piedmont Beekeepers Association.


----------



## quietman (Jul 1, 2013)

Greetings and welcome. Beekeeping in Ga is great and so are the people doing it. Glad you made a local meeting.


----------



## banachsplumbing (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome. You're in for a great time with a satisfying but sometimes frustrating hobby. My biggest advice is to use the information here to at least try to prepare for all the pesky little problems you can (and probably will) have. Small hive beetles are real and a pretty good issue here in Georgia as are all the other pests. Keep a strong healthy hive and you'll enjoy the experience much more.


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

Welcome in


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcome. So far I have found honeybees and beekeeping to be very interesting. I will spend the next year educating myself and getting my equipment in order. No matter how prepared I will be I expect to make my share of mistakes. That's not a problem because I learn from my mistakes. I also learn from others' mistakes so I will be watching the threads for lessons on what not to do.


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcome. So far I have found honeybees and beekeeping to be very interesting. I will spend the next year educating myself and getting my equipment in order. No matter how prepared I will be I expect to make my share of mistakes. That's not a problem because I learn from my mistakes. I also learn from others' mistakes so I will be watching the threads for lessons on what not to do.


----------

